# Floods and water



## thetyreman (31 Jul 2019)

there was some pretty extreme rain today here in stockport, by far the worst I've ever seen, to cut a long story short the garage was almost 4 inches deep in water within 20-30 minutes, amazingly the tools inside my toolchest were fine, even though it was submerged, which amazed me...

had to get an industrial vac to pump out most of the water and dump it into the drains, 

a LOT of wood got soaked but luckily no more than 1 inch on the ends,

hopefully it should be alright, can't even imagine how annoying a real flood or hurricane would be,

the garage where I live is on the bottom of a concrete sloped driveway so when it rains the drain occasionally can't take it and overflows. 

Just grateful it wasn't worse and all my tools are OK.


----------



## Jamied (31 Jul 2019)

Glad your prize tools were saved. The flood water is a nightmare, I live in Lancashire and at midnight i had to dash across to Yorkshire to raise all my mother's antique furniture off the floor onto trestles and timbers I have made for this purpose. The flood sirens were going off causing real panic. Fortunately all was safe.
Still to go back and put it all back when the rain eases up.


----------



## thetyreman (1 Aug 2019)

Jamied":1fod58by said:


> Glad your prize tools were saved. The flood water is a nightmare, I live in Lancashire and at midnight i had to dash across to Yorkshire to raise all my mother's antique furniture off the floor onto trestles and timbers I have made for this purpose. The flood sirens were going off causing real panic. Fortunately all was safe.
> Still to go back and put it all back when the rain eases up.



good to hear that, hope the damage isn't too bad and your mum is ok, I have never seen a downpour like yesterday though, it was quite disturbing.


----------



## yanky (4 Aug 2019)

Many insurances stipulate that items must be stored 10cm off the ground. That’s the height of a pallet, and keeping this policy has saved me on numerous occasions (sometimes frantic late night removals). It won’t help if you get flooding from overflowing backwater into a basement, or if you are low lying near a stream, but it makes a huge difference when the drains are struggling to cope. Flooding is usually unexpected, that’s why it’s so important be prepared in advance.


----------

